# Transferring money - MEX to UK



## chrisparker-11 (Jan 28, 2013)

I wonder if there is anyone out there who can help me shed some light on this.

I’m a British citizen moving to Mexico City in around 4 weeks time. I am going to have to make regular small payments each month to my UK bank account of around £125. 

Can anyone suggest the best and most cost effective way of making this regular international payment from a Mexican account to my UK account, without being stung £20-£25 each time?

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chrisparker-11 said:


> I wonder if there is anyone out there who can help me shed some light on this.
> 
> I’m a British citizen moving to Mexico City in around 4 weeks time. I am going to have to make regular small payments each month to my UK bank account of around £125.
> 
> ...


You might talk to a bank that has branches in both countries, HSBC comes to mind. They have a lot of branches in Mexico. Their web site says they have a 2.75% currency exchange fee. You could ask them if there would be additional fees.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Take a look at https://www.xoom.com/united-kingdom 
They mention a 4.99usd fee.


----------

